# I rehomed my caique and want him back



## Kasie Campbell (Feb 1, 2021)

I made the worst decision 
I rehomed my caique, i had him for 10 months but because of my new born baby i could see he was getting stressed and jealous and would try to 
Nibble at his fingers.

i sold him for so much less than what he is worth with all his food and toys, cage and tree perch 
I interviewed two potential buyers before settling for the second who said he had experience as they previously owned an amazon

They told me they had the cage already and didnt require mine but when they came to pick him up they changed their mind apon seeing my large one, presumably because the small cage they had brought to take him in

I asked for updates on the first night and the in picture they sent me he looked so sad and confused 
Then a week later i asked for another update and in the video they sent he lunged at the mans hands and tried to bite him.
He really doesnt look happy at all so i told the man that im happy buying him back as i dont want him to start feather plucking
Which is just the politest way of me saying i really want him back he is not happy at all without offending them

He responded saying everyone loves him and they have had an amazon before and he was exactly the same with the biting situation when the first got him before becoming a loving bird as well as sent me a video of their previous amazon being cuddled 


It has not eased my mind at all and i severely regret rehoming him i should have tried enlisting the help of a parrot behaviourist but because of covid and the fact i live in the south east of the uk i couldn't find any 

what do i do 
Should i keep messaging after another while to see if there is any improvement in his behaviour 
Or do i have to let him go 
Because the only thing that was making me feel even the slightest bit okay with rehoming him was knowing that he would be in a bigger home with more experienced family to give him all the attention he deserves


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

You sold him, you made the choice, you live with it 
If the people you sold him to (you didn't rehome him, you sold him) want to keep him, you haven't got a leg to stand on 
As for the repeated messages, calls, whatever, yes they acquiesced to the first night, as would I, but you're now getting into harassment territory, you have no right to keep demanding updates 
Let it go, he's not your parrot, he's theirs. 
Sorry if that's not what you want to hear, but 
It's the bald truth of the matter


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Kasie Campbell said:


> Because the only thing that was making me feel even the slightest bit okay with rehoming him was knowing that he would be in a bigger home with more experienced family to give him all the attention he deserves


Then focus on that. He's in new home with the people you chose as appropriate to be his new owners and to take care of him. He's not yours any longer. Stop asking for updates now and let him go. He'll be fine with them once he adjusts.


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

Of course he looked sad and confused on his first night in a new home, and it’s not surprising that he’s trying to bite.

But if these are experienced and suitable owners (and you vetted them?) then they’ll have the time and patience to overcome this.

As everyone else said, you sold him so you have no more rights.


----------

